# the Pleuric Chronicles



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

chapter one : planet fall




The engines of the Valkyrie roared as the men of alpha squad reached their destination. The pilot calls Batista as the doors open slowly "thank you all for flying air airman I am not responsible for the death of any renegades who attack." Batista flashes a grin to the Sergent before saying to Duncan "we going or what man." the chimera wheels out of the back of the Valkyrie. Duncan starts to drive the chimera to base. "hey why in the hell couldn't the Valkyrie land in base?" Vladimir blurts out, " because the renegades got a hold of some and didn't paint over them so the hydras will shoot anything" rob explains.

the men arrive at the base about 25 minutes later and are greeted by lord commissar Octavius. the men set up in the barracks and the next morning are awakened by a loud siren and the battle cry of 60 renegade guardsmen josh hastily jumps out of bed grabs his Armour, a stubgun and 4 magazines before darting towards the motor pool Duncan and Steve soon do the same Vlad and Sean follow and as soon as they get there the garage door is blown apart josh while yelling empty's a clip into the smoke, as soon as the smoke clears 5 bodies hit the floor. As the renegades charge in they are gunned down by the five men.

meanwhile in the front of the base the others and 40 men are holding off the attack then suddenly 4 silver and red drop pods hit the planet like meteorites. the doors open and the space marines of the legion of the emperor's fury march out guns blasting and every time a renegade is hit their bodies make a cracking noise as their skin is blasted of and a pink mist follows them as they fall. meanwhile in the motor pool josh ask "how many did we kill?" Steve replies "I'm out of ammo so id say thirty" end ch1






Ch2: We Are Legion!


"Ah Lord Commissar Octavius, a pleasure to meet you" the large space marine said to the lord Commissar. "as it is to you sir" he replies. the space marine was captain Leonidas of the legion of the emperors fury 1st company. he was armed with a storm bolter and a lightning claw, his right hand Alexander was veteran Sergent of the stern-guard as Alexander was walking through the trenches, he saw all the wounded guardsmen who were too close to death to save. he removed his helmet to reveal a face of sadness and guilt. " ALEXANDER!" called out Leonidas "get your men and get over here."


back in the barracks the men of alpha squad start preparing for another attack as the senior officer walks in the room. " we need to fight back" the officer says to the men of alpha squad with a vindictive tone. "I am sending you, 80 men, two Valkyries and 5 leman russes, it will be a glorious day; we will crush them outright! you have your orders; go, now kill them all!" the men ride in airman's custom Valkyrie as they reach the L.Z. a rocket hits a wing causing it to crash in a nearby village .

" fuck......... shit.......the hell? airman! you OK?" rob calls out but there is no answer the men check the cockpit but only his co-pilot is there; dead with a bullet in the brain as the men continue they hear insane mumblings. " Ashran Ashran hes Ashran the mad" "sarge you hear that?" rich says with an anxious tone
"yeah, what is that?"moment later the men see the fighting up ahead but before they can make a move a mad man leaps from the balcony of a building screaming "SURPRISE!" the men fire at him missing every time but once which hit him in the leg.

the man dives into a building and comes out with airman's head on the tip of his autogun! using it as a puppet he says "hay guys its me how are you?" before laughing and blasting it to pieces. the men open fire once more but the mad man escapes just after killing Rob the follow this time Xavier burns the man as he dies in a horrific death. end2

Ch3: onward TO WAR!


"do you think he's dead?" Sean says solemnly "yeah no one survives 8 rounds to the chest." Bryce says back. the men leave Rob's corpse to continue the battle. the men charge through the village to the main army. "why isn't the chimera here?!"Sean asks "josh is getting honors for killing 17 renegades single handed."the sarge says.


when they reach the battlefront three renegade ogryns burst through a nearby wall killing 12 men. the mass of solders kill two of them but the leader has Vlad in his hands, suddenly the ogryn's head explodes! the solders look to see the source of this and see ten large hooded figures marching towards the building the renegades have holed up in killing all in their path.


The men charge letting out a viscous battle cry. The leman russes blast a hole in a wall of the building, the men charge in firing in random directions killing many of the renegades and their own men. They see a figure in a crimson skull helmet about the size of the space marines leaping out of a window. "WE WON!!!" yells the lord commissar.

end ch3


ch4: what in his holy name?


as the men march back to base they see a massive figure in the distance at least 80-90 feet tall. as the men get closer they realize that it is a reaver titan they see the name"Kronos" on its right shinguard. outraged, the lord commissar walks up to Leonidas yelling"what the heck do you think your doing we just won why do we need a reaver!" "because that red headed figure was the crimson skull wherever he goes the head rippers are sure to be near! also this is now the fortress monastery of the legion of the emperor's fury." outraged the lord commissar takes the men back to the village they took from the renegades.

as they reach the village they notice that the others that were at the base are now set up. josh working on his chimera is mumbling swear words, the stormtroopers are shooting the dead who are now lined up like a shooting gallery.then the senior officer says to alpha squad" I am sending you along with the stormtroopers to find and kill this crimson skull he is a menace and must be put down!" the men reach their destination. it appears to be empty, tired Batista takes off the vox and sits down and starts to talk."you know those marines don't give a grox's butt about us, just about themselves, its how they make them, those bastards!" just as he stands up a very loud gunshot is heard Batista looks down at his chest and sees a bullet hole, before falling over he says "no regrets."

the men run for the nearby building but are ambushed and Sean is killed by a autogun round to the head. then jack is killed by a falling floor section Bryce is shot twice in the chest by a stubgun. the Sergent then holsters his boltpistol and punches a hole through a renegade's chest with his bionic arm, then he cuts one in half with his power sword. and then the crimson skull points his bolt pistol at the sergeant's head ordering all of the men to stand down they are brought to the next room where they see the dead bodies of the storm troopers. they are ordered to kneel then they notice that there are only four of them Davis must be dead! moments later they haul him in, looking lifeless they assume the worst.

the sergeant says to the crimson skull "kill me but promise you wont kill my men."
"I promise I am a champion of khorne not tzeentch" he asks for one of the renegade's stubguns and shoots the sergeant in the head. he tells the men to run. and then leaves.


then just before the renegades leave they hear Davis"Fuck h-help me I swear to the god emperor I will kill you a-all" one of the renegades feels sorry for him and walks towards him the other say"you 12th regiment softies are all the same" and walks away. the renegade kneels down to him as davis say"P-please I dont want to die i haven't proven myself yet" the renegade whispers"you will"

end 4


CH 5: the three views

"ugh....where the fuck am I?" Davis says with a confused tone. Davis then sees a renegade standing over him and realizes that he is on a dissection table. "H.HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO ME"He screams at the madman standing over him. "SHIT, pump more sedatives were not done here." he says to his assistants. Davis goes into a comatose state once more.

meanwhile back at camp the three men who survived the last mission just arrive in time to greet the space marines. who have assisted in setting up the camp. "My apologies for Leonidas he thinks that your kind just gets in the way." Alexander says to the lord commissar."Apologies accepted." Octavius says back before telling the men that since they've had so many losses they'll have to join theta squad. Vlad storms off angrily and Rich runs after him.

meanwhile; at the scene of the battle Bryce crawls away to a safer spot before tending to his wounds "aw crap how am I getting out of here."

end ch5



CH6: The Fate Of Davis


Davis wakes up in a barracks area. "It..it was all a dream wasn't it..... Hey guys I had the weirdest HOLY crap!" Davis is surprised by the fact that instead of finding his squadmates he sees four renegades, two playing cards and the other two still sleeping. almost immediately three more men run in to see the commotion. "the new blood is unsettled. his scar is still fresh." "scar?" Davis says to himself while rubbing his fore head, he then feels blood run down his face. "Here's a mirror new blood." one of them says while handing Davis a mirror, he sees in horror the skull rune of khorne cut into his head.

"Come now we must get you initiated. To the main hall!" Davis is taken to the hall of blood, where a viewing of Lord Bloodrayne beating the Crimson skull half to death is taking place. " YOU LET THEM GET AWAY!? I SHALL BEAT YOU UNTIL KHORNE GETS HIS BLOOD!" bloodrayne absolutely thrashes him, every time bloodrayne hits, it dents crimson skull's Armour. After beating him half to death the chaos marine looks up and says:"now lets get this ceremony started End6


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it reads sort of like a screen play, with the short chapters and not too many details. However, i dare say i like it!  keep up the good work, can't wait to read more! 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch7: In the flesh?

The men are brought forward as a massive cauldron with the distinct smell of iron begins to fill the air. The new bloods of this renegade regiment are told to let their scars bleed into the bloody cauldron. After doing so the ceremony is ended with a live sacrifice of a traitor. Afterward Davis walks through the corridors. As he is walking, he hears a commotion coming from one of the rooms. Davis gets closer and reads on the wall "Ashran the mad (and tinkerer)" a renegade walks out of the room looking very pleased and toying with his arm. He makes a thrust forward releasing a blade from the brace on his arm. Davis walks into the room and sees Ashran! "But I thought Xavier killed you!" Ashran says nothing as hes continues to tinker with springs ,triggers and what seems to be a massive autogun. Davis looks around the room with Ashran almost in a trance. Davis sees a sniper rifle with "Ashran the Mad" carved on it Davis is furious. He yells at Ashran "YOU MOTHER FUCKER I"LL KILL YOU!" Ashran flings Davis out of the room and yells "he was a lousy kill anyway!" END7


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch8: The thin ice

"VLAD WAIT UP!" Rich yells as he pursues Corporal Vladimir. Vlad stops for a moment turns and yells "listen Rich I have nothing against you but I HATE hotshots and those theta squad vets are hotshots!" Rich stops and yells "but why? why do you hate guys trying to have a little fun and make their name at the same time?" Vlad moves on then writes something in his war journal. "It was two years ago: the day I learned to hate fuck ups." 43M 326Y: some planet in the ultima segmentim no-one remembers. It was a battle between us Valhallans and those fucking eldar. I was sergeant of a very renowned squad known as the unlucky sevens. the eldar had broken though to the inner sanctum. we were defending a manufactorm and they had broken though and Xavier wanted to be the hero and decided to burn some promethium barrels but winded up blinding me and scarring him sending us to this regiment.


"GUYS! GUYS!!!" called out their soon to be squadmate, Gerald. "Someone claiming to know you has arrived he's been pretty fucked up!" the men run over and see someone, its Bryce! But before they can chit chat a transmission comes though all the vox casters in the company receive a message. "Oi! is dis fing on? Good! Listen up ya gits iz Broguts da nid killa and youse umies is in da way of me untin so iz gots ta kill ya all!" 

The men race to their battlements and kill wave after wave of orks after 4 or 5 waves the orks start to run away. The men celebrate for only seconds as a slasha stompa comes crashing from the horizon. End8



















Also I forgot to mention that the regiment is called the regiment rejects filled with with solders that the other regiments dont want but are to valuable. to kill the year is 42,328. the slip ups are because I had done a lesser, more droll story that was really bad but was read so there are references


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch9: Another Brick In The Wall pt1

The men mount the battlements once more. Dumbfounded by the mechanical monstrosity that move toward them. "Russes to your positions!" called out the senior officer with a demanding tone. The tanks moved to a bombed out building and used it as a forward firing position. The stompa moved closer as did the ork army. The tanks bombarded the orks trying to force them back so they could focus on the stompa itself. as the stompa got closer fighta bommas started a run on the village, the hydras shot two down but one succeeded in destroying one of the tanks. 


"Shit! some one take out that fighta bomma while the hydras reload!" Rich runs into the chapel nearby and retrieves a missile launcher and runs to the front line. he then waits for the fighta bomma to make another run and then fires the launcher. it hits! Rich calls to Vlad "hotshots aren't so bad now eh?" the plane turns into a flaming ramshackle crashing straight into the chapel killing two men "Fuck off Rich!". The solders hold out for a few minutes longer before a thunder hawk blasts off a chunk of the stompa.


"Right! Take that fucker down!" The leman russes hit it several times more finally bringing it to the ground! End 9


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch10: the happiest days of our lives 

The stompa falls with a crash! Some orks lose heart and run well others stand by and continue the attack. All of a sudden a figure rips off the the top hatch and a very large ork comes out wearing leaves and camouflage that does not at all match the desert backdrop, he is also carrying a "Tree linked shoota" and his "Untin Stick. "I'Z ZOG-EAD DA BEST KAMMANNDA DAT DERES EVA BEEN!" He begins to slip away unnoticed while the battle ends.

"New priority men!" the lord commissar calls "Kill that fucking greenskin!" 
the men scour the wreckage for clues as to where their base is. 

Meanwhile in the renegade base: "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" "Kill those fucking orks!" Davis opens fire on the orks killing a few. Then realizes its useless and runs towards the HQ where Ashran is sniping the orks one by one"One for me one for you one for me one for you" he repeats over and over. Bloodrayne walk towards Davis "Fight those orks or you'll be the next sacrifice!"End ch10


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

ch11: Another Brick in the Wall pt2

A slugga round grazes Ashran angering him greatly. " Oh thats it motherfucker!"
He throws his rifle to the dirt and pushes a lever on his arms, two massive blades shoot out! He leaps of a rock landing fists first into a nob. 


Meanwhile back at the village: Alexander requests that the lord commissar return to the base. "You took it from us and now you want us to help you defend it!? Fuck you!" the lord commissar yells at the Adeptus Astartes. "If you accept you will have your base again." he replies. "And with your recent loss of the squad you call:The Royal Fusiliers from company C. You'll do good to accept."


----------



## Lord Librarian Soth (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey thats an interestin story. i have to say though is that lord commissar had said that to a marine he would be a dead commissar


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I must admit that im a little at odds with the screenplay style. Yet its fluid and very interesting

not taking anything off your creative flair but I would love to see this in more of a screen play format. Inspired me to an idea... hmmm.

Still excellent work.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Lord Librarian Soth said:


> Hey thats an interestin story. i have to say though is that lord commissar had said that to a marine he would be a dead commissar


well they are a DA successor chapter so they've been disgraced twice not to mention Alexander is a very remorseful marine


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

CH12 Mother
"Fine. We need that base." the commissar gathers his men and heads out. 
the men of Theta squad pile into the chimera "Just cos you're in the squad now dont mean i have to like ya." Josh says "actually you're in our squad now." Gerald replies. Vlad has what looks like a blank stare. Hard to tell on account of the visor. 

They arrive at the base to find that "the Reavers" have been deployed. They stand tall in their black and bone Armour, gripping their master-crafted bolters. Alexander runs towards Leonidas demanding why the Reavers have been sent to the battle-zone. "Broguts said that we were interfering with his hunting. Alexander do you understand what that means? The greenskin's full name is "Broguts Da Nid Killa" he is hunting tyranids!" Leonidas turns and walks away "and thats why we need the best of our chapter." End 11


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

CH13: Goodbye Blue Sky

The solders prepare to move out as Alexander is inspecting the bodies. "Alexander we need to move out Bloodrayne is going to move out as well. he is no coward but he is not dumb in fact he is a master tactician. He will leave his men to die at the hands of the orks and the tyranids." "Captain we surely wont do the same to the guardsmen! Will we?" "We have to fight on two frontiers pleuris and wherever Bloodrayne flees." 


Meanwhile the renegades plan their escape. "new blood! come here!" Bloodrayne yells "Yes sir" Davis replies "we are leaving bring all that you can with you. You too Ashran." Ashran emerges from nowhere "yes sir! Shall I round up the old skull and his lackeys?" "Yes" Bloodrayne replies. we leave within the hour." "where do we go?" Davis asks "Elevoc." The Khorne lord replies

End Act1





thats it for a while guys I am taking a little break for now. I will be making char models for everyone and death scenes for those who die Cheers and have a happy New Year!


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

CH14:The Gunner's Dream

The men board the ship that will take them to Elevoc. "Time for bed!" calls out one of the solders. Josh goes to sleep.


Josh runs as fast as he can to escape his dreadful pursuers. The squad appears in front of him and starts to open fire. "FUCK GUYS I'M ON YOUR SIDE!" he dives into a nearby gully and reaches for his stub gun. "Damn only two mags!? I thought I packed more!" Just then a Space marine with half his helmet missing emerges from the ground. The half that doesn't cover his head reveals a skull with a red glowing eye. "We are the souls of your past!" "the hatred you have for space marines" "and your love for the chimera above your squadmates." the space marine raises his bolter to Josh's head. "AAAAAAAAAAAH!" "Josh. are you okay man? Steve says." "Yeah. that was one fucked up dream though."

End 14


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter 15: Paranoid eyes

The next day Josh is working on the Chimera. He sees a strange figure walk in front of the hangar door, and then: vanishes. He over hears gerald talking: "hey guys I wonder what Clegg's up to on the planet."

meanwhile on the surface of Pleuris 

"MOVE MOVE MOVE! DOUBLE TIME!!!" Corporal Clegg runs as fast as his bionic leg will allow. As he runs a sniper narrowly misses him, killing a squadmate. Clegg dives into a nearby building. A renegade is inside and takes aim at him. "Any last words loyalist!?" Just then the renegade is impaled and nailed to the wall by three spikes. "How about stick around? Oh shit! Tyranids!" Clegg runs form the termagaunts' spike rifles. "aaaaaah FUCK!"

End15


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

CH16: Get your filthy hands of my desert!

Clegg runs into the nearest building and takes cover with his squad. as they take cover they hear the hissing and screeching of something; more sinister than anything he had heard or seen before. a massive figure's wings blot out most of the sunlight. As the beast screeches and howls it releases creatures that explode upon contact with the ground.

The men run for their lives from the beast hormagaunts attack impaling one of the men. one pounces on Clegg, they struggle for a while, the tyranid almost kills Clegg but Clegg lances it's throat open. "Fuck now Ive got bug blood on me!"


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch: 17: hey you

Davis was watching, watching with his forced partner Artur, "Buck up new blood, there will be more of them to kill when he day is through." Davis looks through the iron sights of his autogun, and takes aim at clegg, Davis fires off three rounds, the gaunts around clegg fall to the ground. " Moron! hes seen us now!" artur takes aim and is about to fire when Davis pushes his gun down. "if you shoot him we wont have time to get to the ship!" Artur gives a nod and they run off.

Clegg tries to run after them but is cut off by a tyranid warrior! The beast screeches and howls at him, as it approaches with it's buggy brethren, the creature raises one claw and is about to end Clegg's life, but then stops, it looks to the sky as the sound of jets fills the air. The beast if horrified and tries to run but the chaplain of 1st company lands on it with a CRACK! he gets up slowly and raises his crosius arcaniaum to the tyranids and begins to speak, as he does every swipe of his weapon is punctuating his words. "By the emperors will- SLAM! you have been- CRACK! banished to-SMASH! eternal-FWOOSH! torment in-BASH! the-CRUSH! WAAAAARP!" he lets out a litany of hatred towards his foes before finishing off the rest. he turns to Clegg and then leaves. 

end 17


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch:18: waiting for the worms

Alexander was grieving, more so than usual. Brother captain Heracles walks up to him. "Why, why do you do this Alexander? if you falter you could bring the chapter with you." Alexander ignores him, "HEY! just because you're in the 1st company does not mean you are not beneath my rank! Now respect me!" Alexander gently begins to hum the battle hym, "one dark day on forty ' one o' nine, the legion fell on them, Dammit Alexander you know I can't interrupt you," Heracles walks away, mumbling profanity.

it was three hours later that the order to drop was given. Alexander was ready for anything, most importantly he was ready for the drop. "three.....two.....one" BANG! the drop pods fall with a thud, the space marines disembark firing in all directions! Orks fell every moment, everywhere. they heard Broguts on the body of an ork, they searched it and found a crude radio. "So ya killed da boyz, good job! ya just killt a small camp! HA HA HA HA! Oi send in Kernal Klinkk hill fix em up good!" 


meawhile on pleuris

Artur and Davis catch up with ashran, who is firing randomly into the sand! "You can't get me! you fucking worms! cos if you come out tha sand, you're head's gone!" Davis walks up to him, slowly. "Ashran what the fuck are you doing?" Ashran continues the rant, "He's gone insane....well more insane." Just then a mawloc leaps out of the ground! "I FUCKING TOLD YOU!!!!" Ashran bellows

end 18


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch 19: not now john

Artur fires wildly at the massive creature! Hoping to kill it with a simple blaze of lead. Davis joins in, "Its no fucking good this piece of shit is too strong!" Artur cries. Davis gets an idea, "that fucker's mouth is huge! Maybe I can chuck a grenade in there!" Davis throws and misses. Ashran throws and misses. Artur misses, "Well we're fucked!" 


meanwhile Alexander fights off waves of orks on Elevoc. 

A large uniformed ork in full military general regalia joins the fray with orks dressed similar. "Right boyz we'z gunna krush dem wiv da best we got!" Alexander leads a charge with his squad, The ork raises on hand, "wait fer it wait fer it....NOW! A huge row of orks, at least one hundred of them rises from cover! The orks open fire, a volley bullets are released upon Alexander and his squad. Three marines are killed by the hail of lead and smoke. "Alexander may I suggest a different approach? Maybe support?" One of the marines asks. "Yes brother, and I know just who to call." end 19


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

ch 20: Hellfire

"This is Alexander, squad four, first company requesting immediate aerial assistance! Three battle brothers have fallen to the enemy I request thunderhawk support." Alexander yells desperately though the vox. "this is Black Flame reporting in Fourth, we can be there in thirty seconds."

The thunderhawk arrives, bombarding the ork position, the hill erupts in a mountainous blaze, scorching the entire area. A large, dark, figure walks away, murmuring to himself "hellfire, dark fire." 

meanwhile on Pleuris 

"Ashran! Get the fuck on that vox!!!" Artur yells "Talk to me like that again and I will tear off your head, stick it on my gun, and blast it into the air!" Ashran yells back "Ive seen him do it" said Davis "the fuck are you talking about!? I've never met you before!" Ashran runs and calls in for a Valkyrie pickup. The Valkyrie swoops in and picks them up in the nick of time. "now lets get you to Elevoc"

end 20 







ch 21: when you're evil


The renegades arrive on the planets surface. "So you really dont remember when you killed airman?" Davis says to Ashran "who are you talking about?" the men walk forward and are immediately ambushed by chaos marines in blue and gold Armour. Davis and Ashran are the only survivors. they wake up bound in a burned out building, standing there in front of them is a sorcerer of chaos wearing blue and gold armor with a white mask depicting a gruesome face with horns. 

"ahh Davis, the man whom of which I knew since he was just a wee boy....and Ashran" the sorcerer sighs "the bastard that wont fucking die no matter what I do. You know Ashran its people like you that make my life interesting, if I had no nemesis my life would be meaningless. But you're not the reason we are here, no, the reason is Davis. Oh Davis my boy you showed some promise at an early age, with your thirst for knowledge. ahh if only you knew what you were getting int- WHAT!" Davis interrupts, "you knew me as a child, how the fuck did you know me?" "Davis let me explain; I was trying to seed heresy in the guard stationed on Anethemisis, trying to start another rebellion. I saw you taking interest while I was taking form as one of the teachers I saw you speaking a dead language,I saw a spark of knowledge in you. later in my efforts, when I killed the lord commissar I summoned a doppelganger daemon to take his place. the daemon told the Governor that your parents were trying to start this rebellion, the result was a conscripted orphan and the exile of the humans for the planet.

an explosion cuts him off

I would love to explain more but it appears we are being invaded.

end 21


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

ch 22: Lucifer Sam 

"Arctuierius!" a very familiar voice calls. "You always fuck everything up for me! But not now! GO MY CHOSEN!!! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" it was Crimson Skull! He was pissed, the chaos marines clashed. It was god against god in an epic battle between followers of khorne, with their ferocious melee skills against cultists of Tzeench, with their great skills of magic and lore.

Three of the chosen charged the rubric marines that were guarding Arctuierius, the rubric marines fired at the chosen killing only one, six more chosen charged and killed four rubric marines. Arctuierius hit his staff on the ground and summoned three doppelganger daemons to fight off the chosen, "up to your old tricks sorcerer?" Crimson Skull said, he charged the daemons, slaying them without a second thought. He picked Arctuierius up by the throat" your death...will...be.....glorious!" Crimson Skull was so consumed with the fact that he was moments away from ending the life of his long time nemesis that he could hardly speak.

The rage consumed him, making him weak and an easy target for one of the rubric marines. One opened fire on him, he dodged the bolts and looked around him, realizing that more than half his chosen were dead he ordered a retreat"fall back brothers! We gain nothing from dying today!" 

end 22


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch 23: Breathe 

The men of theta squad touched down on the cold and foreboding world of Elevoc. They were told to wear the warmest clothes they could, as it would be frigid on the planet's surface. There they saw an awful sight; hundreds if not thousands of corpses, you could not step more than a foot without seeing a corpse, all from an on going war between the loyal Elevoc garrison, and the partisan renegades lead by Ashran. The two sides were never going to stop until the other was exterminated. And that would be a long way off, as both the Garrison and Partisans were the planet's main inhabitants, never ending numbers for both, and a never ending war for all. 


Ch24: Dogs

Then all of a sudden they heard something that broke the constant gunfire and explosions for a moment. Something off in the distance, it almost sounded like, a yell. It got louder and louder and louder untill they could all hear it clearly, a chorus of "WAAAAAAAGGGH!!! , ERE WE GO!!!" and "CHOP SMASH STOMP, CHOP SMASH CHOP!!!"

to the east the sky was darkened with crude war craft and planes, to the west the air was filled with smoke from lead belching contraptions that the orks took great pride in. A voice cracked on the vox. " You fought I was gunna give up? Youse dumb humies! I sent ya two more o me best unda bosses ta kill da rest of ya so Iz can kill dem ZOGGIN NIDS!!!" A second voice came on "Me boss sez dat I haff ta kill youse so I'z gunna bomb youse wiv me planes an choppaz until dere aint nofin left! Cos I'm Sharp Toof da lord of dem skies!" and a third voice finally came on to end the conversation "An youse cant beat me warmachines, dems been built by meself and none of youse can beat the tanks an buggies of Mekk Lord Gear 'Ead!"

end 24


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

25: Another brick in the wall pt3
The men manned the barricade and with the help of the Elevoc garrison tried to fight off as many renegades as they could before the orks were in combat distance. They fired volley after volley into the charging rebels, hoping the seemingly endless swarm would end. 


End 25



Chapter 26 Bring the boys back home.

Ashran told Davis to stay still as he broke his own lock using his arm blades. He then freed Davis, "Thank you Ashran" he said to the madman, "Don't get used to it, I need bodyguards. I used to have a group but an assassin killed them all" they tried to sneak away. Arctuierius called "I will let you escape this once, but Ashran, if you and your little lap-dog ever interfere with my affairs again, I'll do more than kill you!" 

End 26



Chapter 27: The Show Must Go On 

Crimson Skull returned to his master; Bloodrayne "You have failed me for the last time Crimson Skull!" Crimson Skull interrupts him " NO! You have done nothing while I do everything! We think that you are too weak to be a lord of Khorne." Bloodrayne tuns to Crimson Skull " Then we will fight with our bare hands" Crimson Skull plants his axe into the former lord's head "Sorry master, no dice."


End 27


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ch 28: The Great Gig In The Sky

The sound of lasguns and autoguns crackled throughout the air, never resting, not even for a breath. The new sergeant; Richard, was a wise man, armed with carapace armor and a Hellpistol, he asked the squad for suggestions "We can't do this forever! We need a plan to be rid of them!" then, Rich, who was very quiet untill now, spoke up. "we could flank them, then we could funnel them right into one of our killzones." Richard responded "Lets do it!" 

The men fell back into a nearby building while the garrison and other members of the rejects held back the horde. The squad ran out into the street through one of the building's doors which lead right into the enemy's flank, the plan, however would not go so well.

They opened fire on the renegades, underestimating the desperation and fanaticism of the renegades. Before the squad could take cover two of the men were shot, one man died from a bullet in the head, the other was shot twice in the chest and later died. The squad opened fire on them again, another man was killed by gunfire, the squad knew that losses were expected, but then through all of the gunfire Vlad was mortally wounded. Bryce ran over to him "Aggh fuck! Those son of a bitches! For this I kill them all!" the solder was lying on the ground, his words barely audible from the blood he was gurgling. They saw that the defense barricade was faltering, and they knew that what was about to happen would haunt the survivors for many years to come.

end 28


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter 29: In the Flesh

Vlad was desperately reaching for his stub gun, Bryce started talking to him, "Calm down, if you are too stressed you'll hemorrhage and we lose another squad member." The squad was at only half strength with Bryce tending to Vlad, then what happened next could only be explained as Nurgle's wrath. The corpses of both garrison and renegade started moving, then they got up and killed members of both sides. 


Vlad choked for a few seconds, and then passed. Xavier stopped for a moment, and said "My fault. My brother blind, and now dead." Richard yelled back at him "What are you doing!? We need the fire from your heavy flamer!" The solder took off his pack and ran into a building, then came out and started collecting the promethium packs from certain corpses and piled all of them in that building. "Need to redeem myself, in glorious flame!" He finished as the zombies got closer and closer to the squad, with every death their number grew. 

He then got an autogun from a corpse, and yelled "Everybody run!!! This outpost will be no good to us if we are dead!" the garrison fell back with the members of theta squad. Xavier fired wildly into the air, making as much noise as he could to get the zombies' attention. "Dammit I said run! The orks will have a surprise when they finally arrive!" the zombies closed in on him, he stepped back to the pile of tanks and pulled out his stub gun. The garrison and the squad retreated away hearing a CRACK!!! and then a second later a BLAM!!!!! that shook the city, even Ashran and Davis who were on the other side of the city felt it.

end 29


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter 30: Run like hell



The Rejects and the Garrison ran away as fast as they could. Heavy weapon teams trailing behind, command squads leading the way, men trampled because they were too slow. They were being strafed by an enemy vulture gunship, its punisher cannons blanketing the platoons with lead. Parts of the platoons split up into alleys, and were either lost in the maze of rubble or killed by renegade ambush and sniper teams. 


The army ran and ran for hours on end losing many good men, until they came across a wall of black shields. The gunship was shot down by a hydra flack tank. Then a man dressed in black carapace armor, and a helmet that covered his head except for the chin came out from behind the shield wall. He said, "the judge would like a word with you."

end act 2


thats it for act 2 folks! I will be taking a bit of a break for a while as I make my 1st company, and lots of renegades.

here is a quick sneak peek at act 3




The marine lunged towards him, knocking him to the ground. He stabbed his power sword into the ground, and pummeled his helmet in until it was just a clump of metal, the marine got up and tried to remove his sword from the ground, it would not move. The other warrior removed his helmet and retrieved his blade from the ground. "Your move, Mon'keigh."


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

*Act Iii!!!!!!*

Chapter: 31: The Arbites


The man was an Adeptus Arbite! The men knew that they should follow his instructions, after all the Arbites have the right to execute anyone who dishobeys the law. 


Meanwhile Davis and Ashran had reached a renegade base, Ashran's home. "Ha ha! I knew we would make it!" Ashran said in a gleeful voice. the gates to the ramshakle of scrap opened, and standing there was a tall man, about 7-8 feet, large muscles, wearing a gladiator helmet and no shirt, his right eye and arm were replaced with cybernetic ones, he carried a massive axe and there were tubes and wires going in and out of his torso.

"Ashran!" He bellowed in a oddly sedate tone. "Bruno! How have you been?" The conversation drifted off as Davis felt something, call to him. "Davis.....I'm here.......Davis.....over here..." Davis just thought that this was stress, after all, he hadent slept in two days. He headed off to the barracks and slept on the cold, unconfortable cot.

He was awoken hours later by the sound of, cheering. He walked outside the Barracks and saw what the commotion was. Ashran was atop a podium doing a speech while the renegades watched and cheered, there were banners hanging on the stage that portrayed crossed hammers on a red background. Bruno and some other important renegades were behind him, staning calm, arms folded, one looked like a commissar another looked like a stormtrooper! Ashran was just fishishing his speech when he uttered the words; "We shall make them fear this face!" and with that Ashran removed his mask.

End 31


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter: 32: The Final Cut

The rejects and the garrison walked into the Arbite choke point. The chimera crew got out with their hands up, Josh, reluctant to releinquish his prized tank, he muttered something about impierialism and facists. They walked up to the Judge, a tall Vostroyan man with scars on his rough face, just on the chin and cheek, his right eye was bionic and his head was devoid of hair. He wore a trenchcoat that adorned a medal filled carapace plate. 

"Right, I need your squad..." he pointed to a garrison sergeant. "Yours." he pointed to a storm trooper sergeant. "and yours." He pointed to richard who immedately questioned this choice. "But sir, there are only four of us. We cannot fight at less than half-" The judge interupted him. "I requested your squad and if you refuse it is an act of heresy, now I need your squads to investigate activity in the west, Ashran and his rebels are getting restless, and I feel that they may attack again soon even with the Ork invasion and tyranid sightings."

Bryce walked up to the company officer. "Sir may a request a change in my duty?" The officer glanced at the red cross on his white helmet. "And why, medic do you want to do that?" Bryce responded in a solemn tone. "Because....Because I can't save anyone, and I wish to be transfered to my previous duty as just a normal guardsmen." The officer nodded and handed Bryce the forms.


The squads headed out shortly thereafter to the west. "It sure is quiet, no gunshots, no yelling.....nothing." then they heard a sound that filled the garrison members and the storm troopers with dread; the chanting, the chanting of the word hammer. "All those against the new Elevoc order shall be executed! All those in my path shall be shot! All those who defiy the gods of chaos, WILL, BE, KILLED!" Bryce recognised this voice, it couldnt be, Ashran was dead! Wasnt he?

Just then they saw the banner, the crossed hammers on the red background, and they saw Sigfreid "The Fallen" the garrison called him. Then his hand raised, and all hell broke loose, a squad of elite solders dressed in blck threch coats, gasmasks, and red trim opened fire, thier combined fire killed countless people, including gerald. Everyone was dead, those that werent were wounded and just barely conscious to Ashran's insane rant through the megaphone. "Those of you alive look to your fallen comrades! See how quick they die! See the fate of all who cross me! And know that this is the fate of all of Elevoc! We will march through this city and then the whole planet will be ours!

End ch 32.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter 33: Symphony of Lies.

Admist the carnage a lone figure laughs, his melevolence burns the scilence away. The snow stops falling, for the first time in hundreds of years, the snow stops. Ashran, his squad, and Siegfreid all hear something, something that is out of place for a dreary, dead, cold city such as this, they heard; clapping. "Very well done, very well done!" It was Arcturius, he was standing atop a ruin of a long dead building. 

"I loved the show Ashran but it missed one thing, Danger, I knew you would win, your death squad always does. But what if they had a challenge? What if something that they couldnt comprehend attacked them?" Ashran looked up at the mad sorcerer. "Oh yea?! And whats that?" Arcturius stared at Ashran, neither could tell as both were wearing masks, but somehow Ashran could feel the madman's eyes burning on his flesh, nay, his soul.


"Ashran I think you of all people should know that with a snap of my fingers." *snap* "I can do almost anything, I've even memorized all the chants from a certain scroll that I procured with some "freinds" of mine." The space marine begain chanting, the wounded solders from the battle before, still wincing in pain. Bryce remembered his training and grabbed Rich, he slowly and painfully dragged him from the battlefield, both their wounds superficial, but painful. 


When Arcturius finished his chant a creature came through a large portal, a horrible manifistation of flesh, steel and fire.

"I told you not to interfere with my affairs Ashran, and now you will pay.

End 33


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter 34: Wish you were here.

Bryce and Rich made a very, very slow escape, they were only minutes away from the scene of the massacre when whatever Arcturius was summoning was brought into this world. They heard a metallic shreeking noise, as well as the cries of Ashran's men, and the insane laughter of Ashran, loving the challenge that Arcturius had set before him. Bryce and Rich continued through the ruins, not having anyone with a map, vox, or any knowledge of the surrounding area, they were lost. As they were walking through the bombed out residential district, they heard talking, they rushed to see who it was, it was a camp of renegades, they were performing observation duties.

Bryce and Rich hid behind a fallen collumn, Bryce started explaining his plan to Rich. "Okay, there's about seven of them, we can take them if we do this right. You throw a grenade in the centre, I take the two on the right, you take the two on the left, and if any are left we mop them up together, alright?" the plan was executed without a hitch, but when Bryce investigated the tent for anyone they may have missed, he saw Davis, he was out on observation duty with this squad, he was alive, but he looked like shit, the skull rune of khorne scarred into his head. "Davis, is that you?" Bryce said, "Bryce? What are you doing here?" Davis replied, "That doesn't matter now Davis, you are a heretic, and...And now I have to kill you." Davis replied with a nervous voice, "B-but, what about all the times we went through, does that mean nothing!?" Bryce raised his lasrifle to Davis, "I'm, I'm sorry but not getting executed in more important to me." 

End 34


----------

